# Finally Got Some 2007 Snow in Ontario



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

tymusic 
Stratford Ontario.... Jan. 21;2007
Our first snow since the first week of December 2006.....

Finally got to try out my new plow wings......


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*A Few More Pics of 2007 First Snow*



StratfordPusher;356261 said:


> tymusic
> Stratford Ontario.... Jan. 21;2007
> Our first snow since the first week of December 2006.....
> 
> Finally got to try out my new plow wings......


A Few more.........


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

What the [email protected]#$!!!:realmad: Some try alot!!! That is sooo much more then what some of us have gotten in the states. Anyway good luck to you.:salute:


----------

